# PUNTA CANA | Projects & Construction



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Edificio Corporativo Grupo Puntacana

_Project facts_

Address: Bulevard Punta Cana
Status: Under construction
Developer: Grupo Punta Cana
Floors: 6


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

AQUA BUSINESS

_Project facts_

Address: Bulevard Punta Cana
Status: Under construction
Architect: Bestinpro group
Floors: 4


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Centro Profesional Punta Cana

_Project facts_

Address: Bulevard Punta Cana
Status: Under construction
Developer: noriega Group
Architect: Daniel Pons
Floors: 4


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Iguanas Garden at Cap Cana


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Lopesan Costa Bavaro Resort & Spa


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

7 Mares 

_Project facts_

Address: Cap Cana
Status: Under construction
Developer: Logroval 
Architect: Feaugas
Floors: 17


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

*CIRCLE BY MELIÁ

*

Fuente: http://urbanopolis.net/index.php/20...-se-sumaran-a-la-oferta-turistica-dominicana/


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

*HODELPA GARDEN COURT

*

Fuente: http://urbanopolis.net/index.php/20...-se-sumaran-a-la-oferta-turistica-dominicana/


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

*HYATT ZILARA Y HYATT ZIVA AT CAP CANA

*

Fuente: http://urbanopolis.net/index.php/20...-se-sumaran-a-la-oferta-turistica-dominicana/


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

*SENSIMAR EL DORADO

Fuente: [url]http://urbanopolis.net/index.php/2017/08/08/los-nuevos-hoteles-que-se-sumaran-a-la-oferta-turistica-dominicana/**
*[/URL]


----------

